# Generac generator leaking oil from oil filter?



## Annorax (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello guys,

I've been lurking a little bit and decided to go ahead and start a post here. Glad to be here. 

I have a Generac 8kw generator that is about 1 year old and I've had no major problems with it. I haven't had to use it much except for the periodic hour or 2 without power.

I was looking at it today and noticed there was a small puddle at the bottom of the generator (inside). It didn't look new so I don't know how long it's been there. It's right under the oil filter. When I manually started it, I noticed a little bit of oil coming from where the oil filter screws on, but when off, nothing. 

I tried tightening the oil filter but to no luck. There's no "low oil" warning (if there even is one) but I'm not sure if this is a bigger problem. My thought is that the oil filter itself might be bad and be loose up top. 

Is this a common issue and what do you guys think?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If it were me I would change the oil and filter making sure to clean the area of the leak well and then run it to see if the leak has gone away


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Make sure that when you pull the old oil filter there are no old gaskets stuck to the mount. Just like in a car, it can happen and cause leaks.

Verify it's the correct filter too. Some can appear to be the correct size but have minor differences.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Generac is a "Price Point Only Device" and a very poor one, at that. Those educated in/of the power-generation industry/field know this.


----------

